
KubeApps – Discover and launch Kubernetes-ready apps using Helm - prydonius
https://kubeapps.com
======
kozikow
I personally would find it useful if helm would provide way of saving the
template to yaml. E.g. only install helm "locally", but when deploying to prod
just use plain yaml files based on config created via helm.

Why I would want it:

\- Easier to do minor tweaks on top of the helm config, if variables exported
by helm do not support it

\- I find it elegant that all state required to restore state of the cluster
are in yaml files. Helm require installation of apps for each cluster

\- IIUC if app installed via helm changes between I install it on local
cluster and prod cluster I may end up with different versions of the app

I know I can do "kubectl get pod/my-pod -o yaml". Firstly, I would have to
figure our which variables are permanent (state variable like "nodeName" are
mixed with permanent variables like "restartPolicy"). Secondly, I would also
have to figure out all k8s objects that were created by helm.

~~~
prydonius
This is an interesting use-case, one way you might be able to achieve this is
using technosophos' template plugin[1] which will allow you to skip the trip
to the cluster and render templates client-side.

[1] [https://github.com/technosophos/helm-
template](https://github.com/technosophos/helm-template)

~~~
kozikow
Looks like what I was looking for. Only minor nit is that I can't set --name
like in helm install, but I can easily just search and replace in the yaml
file.

------
jzelinskie
I'm really excited to see projects like make containerized applications more
available. There's a lot of awesome new projects in this space and I'm hoping
that we as a community can come together and adopt a standard API for
compatibility across all tools. CNR[0] is the name of the effort that is
essentially extending OCI[1] to support apps (Helm, KPM, Kubernetes, Docker
Compose, Docker DAB).

[0]: [https://github.com/cn-app-registry/](https://github.com/cn-app-
registry/)

[1]: [https://github.com/opencontainers/image-
spec](https://github.com/opencontainers/image-spec)

~~~
educar
[https://cloudron.io/store/index.html](https://cloudron.io/store/index.html)
is another app registry but meant for prepacked instant deploy apps (and not
infra like nginx). I have been pushing them to use kubernetes or swarm to
scale their offering.

------
ridruejo
For those who are not familiar with Helm is basically apt-get for Kubernetes
apps

------
moondev
I tried this out last night on my cluster
([https://github.com/helm/monocular](https://github.com/helm/monocular))

While nice looking I was hoping it provided a way to easily install and
configure the variables from the ui.

~~~
ah-
I'd love to see a bit more of monocular without having to install it. Do you
know if there are any screenshots, blog posts or even a demo instance?

~~~
prydonius
Yes! KubeApps.com is a running public instance of Monocular that indexes the
official Kubernetes charts repositories
([https://github.com/kubernetes/charts](https://github.com/kubernetes/charts)).

To find out more about Monocular, here are some blog posts:

\- [https://engineering.bitnami.com/2017/02/22/what-the-helm-
is-...](https://engineering.bitnami.com/2017/02/22/what-the-helm-is-
monocular.html)

\- [https://deis.com/blog/2017/building-a-helm-
ui/](https://deis.com/blog/2017/building-a-helm-ui/)

~~~
ah-
Thanks!

